# First H0 scale switching layout



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I'm a newbie in switching layouts, but have been playing with Anyrail for a few days now and have drew this track plan (18" x 86"). I'll run a little switcher and 40' and 50' freight cars. Now this is the time for you experts to see my project. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Why have two turnouts connecting the two main branches? Would one not suffice?


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

prrfan said:


> Why have two turnouts connecting the two main branches? Would one not suffice?


 It's a runaround. Basically it's just two tracks side by side, connected by turnouts at each end; leave the cars on one track, back around them on the other after uncoupling and running past the turnout, then couple back to the other end. Hope that helps...


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

What size turnouts? I'd suggest #6 or #8 with powered frogs.


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

They are all Peco SL-96 Left hand medium point - insulfrog. Sorry, we don't use number for our turnouts in Europe.
Peco SL-96 technical specification:

Length: 219mm
Frog Angle: 12 Degrees
Radius: 914mm


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can never have too many spurs on a switching layout. That's where you switch the
cars. See how many you can squeeze in your space.

Don


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

Just for the fun...😃


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Why not put one more turnout to the left of the leftmost one on the bottom track, and add another spur going off to the right. More options!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your avatar made me think of a T-shirt I have that my wife got for me. It came from this place: Old Guys Rule Merchandise, Clothing & Accessories
And yes, OLD GUYS RULE!!


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

Due to copyright laws I deleted it. ...but I created my very personal avatar as you can see !


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

CTValleyRR said:


> Why not put one more turnout to the left of the leftmost one on the bottom track, and add another spur going off to the right. More options!


Something like that maybe:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old Guy said:


> Something like that maybe:
> 
> View attachment 560152
> 
> ...


I like this one...make sure you have room for one car and one loco on that upper right hand spur. Then make sure you have only room enough for one car--with room to get around it at each turnout--on the upper track of your runaround. That forces operators to factor it in as a full runaround and have room to move at least one car around with the loco.


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

I checked all the spurs length and the length of the runaround:


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

Unfortunately, due to the brexit and the virus, Peco products are no longer available in Europe. So I need a plan "B".


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old Guy said:


> Something like that maybe:
> 
> View attachment 560152


I was thinking the other side of that turnout, butnyes, that's the exact idea.


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

Here is my plan "B": I have a lot of old Peco track sections and short turnouts in my so-well stored bits and bobs. I can build a smallest switching layout (7 3/4" x 63"). I can only run 40' cars and a small switcher but it doesn't matter.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Plan in post 13 looks more interesting (it's not "overly symmetrical"...)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Plan in post 13 looks more interesting (it's not "overly symmetrical"...)


I agree. I'm not a fan of symmetrical track layouts that parallel the edges of the benchwork.


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Plan in post 13 looks more interesting (it's not "overly symmetrical"...)





CTValleyRR said:


> I agree. I'm not a fan of symmetrical track layouts that parallel the edges of the benchwork.


Me too ! I'm working on a better and funniest track plan !


----------



## Old Guy (May 29, 2021)

Two new ideas. New dimensions: 9 3/4" x 67 1/4". What's the best ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

C. None of the above. Go back to #13.

Here's the thing, though. There's no such thing as an absolute best. Only you ultimately know what your wants and needs for a layout are. We can tell you what WE would prefer a dozen times a day for a year, but at the end of the line, we don't have to live with the results. You do.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with CTV, the one in post #13 is a better setup.

Magic


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

I definitely like plan A better. That long arrow straight track thru the center of B dominates and divides the plan. I'd move the tracks toward the backdrop and use a combo of flats and bas-relief buildings along the backdrop. I could see another spur off the right hand rear track coming back towards A to service a factory or business in the center. I find it better to plan my businesses and scenery then arrange my track around them rather than the other way around.
Not much problem getting new or used Peco turnouts in the states off ebay. I'd suggest you find sources that will ship to Europe or find a friend in the US that would trans-ship them to you.


----------



## OId Guy (Jun 19, 2021)

Found a better idea ! I really like this concept: “The front track acts as the on-scene staging and provides the start and end point for the game play.” 
My HO switching shelf - Brett, ID
Brett - A switching layout design
Brett from a different viewpoint


----------



## OId Guy (Jun 19, 2021)

Another very interesting video. Enjoy !


----------



## OId Guy (Jun 19, 2021)

By popular request, the track plan !


----------



## OId Guy (Jun 19, 2021)

Or I can put my switching layout in the middle of a roundy round layout with a few slight modifications...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You will severely limit your locomotive and rolling stock choices with curve radius that tight.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

OId Guy said:


> Or I can put my switching layout in the middle of a roundy round layout with a few slight modifications...
> 
> View attachment 561301


Four axle Athearns--old Athearns--handle 14" radius curves just fine. Limit yourself to 40'-50' rolling stock...just like old school modeling...😁👍


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

As I said...


----------

